# hard choice



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

well i sold my ac and now im goin to buy a big bore.but i can not figure out which one to get i have been seaching and seaching. so how many of yall have been in my shoes? and what helped yall to make ur decision?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When I finaly decided to make the jump from a 350 wolverine, I did-up a spreadsheet with all the contenders and their weights, HPs,Torks, Known Common Problems, available upgrades and Mods. I went to the verious web sites and read everything I could find and added comments to the sheet as to what I found.

When it was all over...and it took almost 4 months, only one stood out. This was in 2005. And I am still riding my choice and... smiling every time I hit the start button.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

yea i been kinda doin somin like that.i like the way the new 850xp looks but for some reason i cant bring my self to a polaris.dont really matter to much about power from the ones i have rode they all have enough power.


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

ga300 said:


> enough power.


Since when is there ever enough power? You can always use more!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

NRABRUTE said:


> Since when is there ever enough power? You can always use more!!


Yeah, he just hasn't owned a big'n yet. Once you start...there's no stopp'n, and there's no end to what you can do to a Kawasaki to build power. Its an addiction!!!:rockn:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the best thing to do is research it , then go sit on it , make sure you like where everything is positioned, think of certian situations u might be doing to make sure its gonna fit the ridin that u do. while you are researching check out how easy it is to work on.these things might help u pick a bike.this is stuffi did to pick my brute , but i had one around (my buddies) to ride. loved the power it had stock .


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

ive been searching for a min.kinda lookin at 4 the mud pro,brute,king quad and outlander.any of them could be mooded the way i like.brute easy to find parts from somebody and has plenty of support which the king quad kinda of lacks but love the look.mud pro all it really needs is tires but u have to weld the sld.outlander love the looks again but seems like a pain to work on.so im just confused lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

brute is good i like mine , the kingquad is good too , the only thing about a king is it kinda lacks in power on the bottom end ,but thats just clutch springs.sounds like u need to price them and weigh your options, and see how much would be invested in the long run. i dont like the mudpro, but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

i havent got to price a king quad yet the dealer by me dont have any so im goin to look at can ams tomorrow before work and then sometime try to get to a dealer that has a king quad.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

My brute is for sale in the 4 sale section. Check it out and make me an offer on it. I need to sell to pay for surgery and some other stuff that I got stuck with this past few weeks. I've been needing to put it on ebay but trying to stay away from the spam, fees, and bs of ebay. I can guarantee that everything is in great shape and can even meet somewhere. I need to do something fast.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

man that thing beautiful.wish i could make u a offer but i would have to go thru my bank and they want u to have insurance.i had a quote done on one it was ridiculous.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

went to the can am dealer today and they didnt have any 800s.so looks like i got to travel futher to see some.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i was in ur sit not that long ago and i ended up with a brute 750 cuz im into mods but if ur looking for stock power and looking to buy new i would go can-am. tons of power stock plus ull have ur 3yr warranty. if u wana build tho brute is the only way to go.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Cant really go wrong with a brute- always gonna be lots of parts for sale and not hard to find. Pretty easy to work on, especially with sites such as mimb to help you along the way.

After owning 2 brutes (06 & 08), i just recently switched to the can am. I bought my 800r outlander max on my 2 weeks r&r from iraq and i can definitely tell the difference in power. My o8 brute was highly modded other than engine work, and i still would rather have my new outty max. I got a really good deal on mine also, another reason i switched...


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I have no problem with a brute, they are good machines. I am on my second can am & they are awesome. My max was like a cadillac & very powerful. Now that I got the gade all I can say is wow!. Same engine, lot less bike. As far as working on the can am, there is nothing I can't fix on it, except motor work.


----------

